# Power DVD will not reinstall cant play dvds on laptop



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys my laptop came with Power DVD installed , I removed it to make room on my SSD, now when I try to pay a dvd it only gives me the option to play via power dvd, which is still listed as an app but is not installed. There is no option to re-download it, and I think its chargeable? 

Shouldn't windows media player be able to play a dvd ? I've tried to drag and drop and open with, but its just not working. So im left not able to watch films, or download Power DVD again.

thanks again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can try this Change the file types that play in Windows Media Player


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can also play DVD and just about any media file with VLC player VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS!


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

ok thanks, I really want to get power dvd back if im honest but I don't know how to , in windows 8

I read I have to contact manufacturer to get it back , otherwise I have to pay for it, don't think imam bother doing that ill just use something else thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you upgraded to win 8 then you cannot reinstall without buying it and if you removed it from win8 then it is gone I 'am afraid unless you have a disc or possibly registered with power dvd, or there is a 30 day trial the other option is to contact them Customer Support | CyberLink


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

ok then thanks ill just look for an alternative cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Vlc is a good all rounder for playing and dvd flick or cd xp works well also for burning software all of which are free.
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!
DVD Flick
CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well If you have a new laptop that it came installed on, check any disks that came with it you might still have powerdvd on a disk still.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

oh ok I checked , not loaded on any disc , its ok ill find an alternative..cheers


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

One quick add, if you uninstalled it, then you should be able to use system restore to get it back. Check here for instructions. The only issue to be careful of is any other software you may have installed since then will not be there after the restore.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

hey thanks for advice, would lose to many updates etc not worth the hassle, thanks though


----------

